# Purchase help for first TS



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

Alright this site has helped me get my router and sander. I am now needing info for a tablesaw (My First) I have been looking around and have been looking at Delta, Jet and Grizzly. I see the one I want is anywhere from $900 to about $1200. Is there any other in his price range. I am going to be starting woodworking and being a novice I guess I will be in the cabinet some furniture, and home remodeling woodworker. Thanks for your help in my first TS.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

Steel City has a pretty nice Hybrid Cabinet saw that falls in your price range. i would have considered Grizzly if i could have seen one of their saws first hand.


----------



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks I have heard great info on the Grizzly G1023SLWX3 10" 5 HP Three-Phase Left Tilt Cabinet Saw. I live in TN and in the winter there is a tool show in Atlanta I might check out to see it. Anyone been to a tool show before and your take on the saw I listed above.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

bemgolf said:


> Thanks I have heard great info on the Grizzly G1023SLWX3 10" 5 HP Three-Phase Left Tilt Cabinet Saw. I live in TN and in the winter there is a tool show in Atlanta I might check out to see it. Anyone been to a tool show before and your take on the saw I listed above.


First of all, why do you think you need a 5 hp saw ? Do you plan on cutting hardwood 4" x 4" s everyday, allday ? Secondly, a 3 phase saw isn't going to do you much good unless you have 3 phase power to your shop, chances are you don't unless your shop is in a commercial or industrial part of town. If it was me I'd look for a good used Contractors saw with a good fence and low miles on it and take the money you saved and buy a 1 1/2 - 2 hp dust collector. Unless your made of money, you need to spend your money wisely, your going to need ALOT of tools if your just starting out. Take your time, educate yourself on machinery and you'll do ok. And don't get sucked into all the hybrid and cabinet saw hype.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a good article that explains the difference (pro and con) of the 3 main types of stationary table saws. It should help you determine what's best for your situation. 
*The Right Table Saw for Your Shop*


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

aclose said:


> Steel City has a pretty nice Hybrid Cabinet saw that falls in your price range. i would have considered Grizzly if i could have seen one of their saws first hand.


Ditto on the Steel City recommendation. The trunnion design is different from most.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Not a bad article, but, DON'T assume that MOST Hybrid tablesaws have cabinet mounted trunions like cabinet saws do, infact, alot don't, and your paying a premium for extra sheet metal and a name. Another statement that I think is a bit missleading is Jet and Powermatic, two of the most trusted names in the business. I think Delta has been around alot longer than JET.


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 27, 2008)

I have mixed advice__cheap or quality. I see you have already bought some high end tools already, so if the budget is there and you prefer go go high end Grizzly, Jet, Powermatic are all well respected brands, I have used some but never owned. An older Rockwell has been the only non portable saw I have owned. I cannot give much useful help on those brands, but will reccoment the best fence and blades on the market, it seems illogical to me if buying a higher end saw to skimp on blade and fence.

However I also can see starting with a less expensive contractor saw, searching Craigs list, E Bay, etc., after a few projects upgrading based on your likes and needs, after it your saw so suiting your needs is priority. 

This is only my $0.02 your budget far exceeds mine, a portible in a shop built table could bea good starter project. Experience also is a factor, so is material you plan on using. The money you have is a good amount and will no doubt get you a HQ saw, but could also be used for other tools, or invested while you figure out exactly what you need rather than what you think you will need. I any case good luck, goood tools always retain value and will make learning easier.
________
Big tits natural


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I know I wear this out but look at the used market..*

There have been several here in Nashville craigslist. One almost complete Cabinet Shop for $2000. With the economy doing that s opens up the market. Now is the time to find some real deals. I like my toys to be new like most every guy but it's hard to pass ip a real deal. Get your cash in your hand. 10 100's andthe rest in 20' and 50's. Money talks.. You know the rest.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodchuck 1957 has some good advise!

I have owned and used a Craftsman 10" table saw for about 20-25 years. This saw has done everything that I could want from it with nary a problem. It is just as accurate as the operator. In a table saw probably the most important part is the cutting instrument.

The only thing more that I could want is a larger table. I did replace the fence with a better one and that was a good improvement. Next to the cutting tool the fence is the most important part. You will probably want to also add on a sled. For many years I used a home made sled with satisfactory results. Recently I bought a commercial sled from Rockler and I am amazed at the improvement. 

Virtually all of my bench and larger tools are Craftsman. Unless you get into the much more expensive tools these will do the job of most home craftsmen with good results and no complaints while being relatively inexpensive. 

While the tool is important, the end result is the responsibility of the craftsman.

Good luck to you.

George


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I bought a Grizzly contractors saw, and I have a Delta cabinet saw...the main features of any saw will be the tables and the fence. There are a lot of great saws, but I prefer a cast iron table and wings, plus a nice fence.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

One thing I have learned is buy your second table saw first. I bought a contractor saw and about 2 years later I was trying to offload it and buy a General Cabinet Saw. Same thing happened with my bandsaw, now I wait until I can affort the one I want. If you cannot afford the 3hp cabinet saw now wait a bit and buy it then. Also check out sales/auction websites (i.e. craigslist) but stick with brands like General (Canadian Made), (not General International) Powermatic, and perhaps Steel City. The first two brands hold their value, stand up to alot of abuse because they are well made, and you will not be dissappointed. 

I own the General now and it is rock solid, and accurrate, I know when I make a rip cut it is straight and even. Price pays for quality the more you pay the better the quality and the more time to enjoy the tool rather than fuss with tempermental fences and mitres.

Also check out the new Fine Woodworking Tool Guide it will identify the best saws on the market today.

Good luck


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

Woodchuck I have the Grizzly G1023 SLW but it is a single phase. I didn't want to pay the 2K to have the utility co. to put up a special transformer on the telephone pole outside just for my workshop. The Saw is wonderful Grizzly makes a great saw that is a pleasure to use. Having the router table attached is great if you don't have a lot of space for a work shop.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I am going to step in a make some waves..

Paying $1000 for a saw to do some handy man
and make a bit of furniture is not wise use of your
money, even if you have a lot laying around.

I have a 10" Hitachi from Lowes that is a great
saw and I use it a lot. The fence is calibrated and
very accurate, The miter square is good, I use my
miter saw for most cross cuts. The table expands to
the right and to the back and can cut a full sheet of
ply down the center. It also folds up quickly and
has wheels to move it around. It has a built in
dust collection that works. It has a usable tool
holding system for all the parts, fence, square, wrenches
extra blades.
I have used high end saws and some real cheapies,
the saw is no better than the operator.

It cost $199. 

My table saw, miter saw and band saw did not cost
$500 combined! I use these every day and if I had
it to do over, I would buy the same thing again.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

You'll like any of the saws your looking at. 3hp is enough and 3 phase is NOT what you want. I have three phase here at the shop and we don't even use 3 phase stuff. I also agree with "John in Tennessee" there is a ton of stuff on the used market right now. I bought my TS, Planer, Jointer and DC in Nashville for a SONG off of Craigs List.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Since you mentioned you are a home hobbyist woodworker, one thing to consider, aside from budget obviously, is space. A big cabinet saw gobbles up a HUGE amount of workshop floor real estate. Unless you are a lucky sort with lots of workshop space, you will want a saw that is MOBILE, and holds its adjustments / alignments well as it is moved to and fro in your shop. While I am a big fan of the Ryboi BT3100 / Craftsman 21829, they can be a bit odd to get used to with the sliding miter table and no miter slots. All of your jigs end up being fence oriented instead of miter slot.

With the $$ you are talking about spending, and the use you are going for, I would check Craigslist for a used Ridgid TS3650 / TS3660 or similar contractor saw. I haven't seen or heard of anyone that owns one that is disappointed with it. 

Another saw that gets a LOT of rave reviews is the Grizzly G1023SL. I see a lot of guys going to this saw, and it is definately in your range...

The older Emmerson built Craftsman and Ridgid Table saws were some really nice saws as well...

So if you are in an area where Craigslist is helpful, I would suggest cruising there for your saw... Pick a good used model in good shape, and you will be a happy camper. 

Just as an example, I picked up a full size DP that is just a couple of years old off of CL, original price around $400.00 for $75.00 from the original owner. (Still had the paper on it and all)... in excellent condition. Just needs some minor rust removal and a repaint of the pulley cover.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Delta contractors saw that I've used for years. While I'd love to have a big honkin' cabinet saw, my Delta works great and I build a lot of stuff. Whatever you do, make sure you get a saw with a good fence and a built in side table is nice as it extends the fence capacity. Mine goes to about 34".


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> I have used high end saws and some real cheapies, the saw is no better than the operator.


 I don't think I'd go as far as to say that. There are differences between the three. A jobsite saw is no where near a contractor saw or a cabinet saw in performance.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> I don't think I'd go as far as to say that. There are differences between the three. A jobsite saw is no where near a contractor saw or a cabinet saw in performance.


Perhaps, but a ham fisted clod will be lucky to get straight cuts out of a cabinet saw, and an experienced craftsman can make even a Skil benchtop saw do what he wants it to do for the most part...

Sure there are nice features to have, and things that make the job easier, but if a guy is trying to use a 120 sq ft shed for a workshop, a cabinet saw might not be the right tool for him... (or her as the case may be).


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

dbhost said:


> Sure there are nice features to have, and things that make the job easier, but if a guy is trying to use a 120 sq ft shed for a workshop, a cabinet saw might not be the right tool for him... (or her as the case may be).


Very true db, that, and if you need the saw to haul around to build a deck or a shed, etc. for someone else, which is what they are really intended for. The jobsite saws don't have enough weight to them to dampen any vibration, so the cut suffers. I do however have a Delta/Rockwell 9" Contractors saw with a Unifence and cast wings that isn't much bigger in size than a plastic jobsite saw, and is just the ticket for the very small basement hobby shop that I have it in.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, true. And my BTS-21 really is a jobsite saw that is being pressed into duty it wasn't really meant for, but it does a good job for what it is... 

I think we'd all love to have the space and $$ for that fully loaded Saw Stop cabinet saw, but sometimes it just doesn't work out that way...

I should point out, for the $$ the OP is talking about (in the $1K range) he can buy a LOT of used saw. There have been plenty of well loved Powermatics and older single phase unisaws on Craigslist lately... Heck, if I didn't ever want to get a car in the garage again, I could save up and snatch a nice single phase Unisaw locally and be done with it. But facts is facts, LOML wants to eventually be able to put her car in the garage too...


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I understand some people don't have the room or the money for a more expensive saw. When I started out I was liveing in an apartment with no garage and very limited tools. At first all I had was a handsaw, then moved up to a circular saw, then moved up to a Skil portable tablesaw, then to a Delta motorized tablesaw, and finally in 1995 I bought a Delta 10" Contractors tablsaw with a 30" Unifence. For the little bit of woodworking I do nowdays, and my measly income, especially now, a cabinet tablesaw or a SawStop would just be overkill. What I have now has worked very well for me over the years and I see no reason to spend the extra money for a different tablesaw. If I was running a fulltime cabinet shop or I had more money than I knew what to do with, I'd be looking for a cabinet tablesaw. But to each his own, everyone has their own reasons for what they like, can afford, and what suits them. I just don't think it was a fair statement to say that the saw is no better than the operator when comparing different types of tablsaws.


----------



## WillySLC (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, This is a lot of great advice. I especially like the "buy your second table saw first" comment. I can say that most would be very disappointed (after a little while) with the $275.00 Craftsman "137" models. I'm just now learning about what I've done and am starting to consider my "second" table saw.

I like the suggestion of buying used. Less risk, could resell. 

Great advice and the article about the different types of saws is also good learning material.

Thanks for good stuff.

Bill


----------

